# DHEA warning?



## Dawn2411

I decided to buy some of the DHEA (25mg tablets) and was in a hurry since I had my 6 yr. old with me. I didn't read the bottle until I got home and it says on the bottle: "warning: do not use if you are pregnant, nursing or of child bearing age". Did I buy the wrong thing or this the right stuff? That warning scares me. Nothing I read online said anything about this warning. Please help:shrug:


----------



## crystal443

I'm on DHEA for low reserves (low AMH) and my FS has put me on it, he told me I'd be on it until there was not only a pregnancy but until the first scan with a heartbeat. It could be safe for me to do that because I have low reserves, but if you don't need DHEA and your levels are fine it can do more harm then good, the recommended dose is 75mg per day..best of luck :)


----------



## Dawn2411

Thank you crystal. I don't think I have low reserves, I am just trying to improve the quality of my eggs. Could you please tell me what harm I could be doing. I don't want to do anything to lower my chances of a successful pregnancy.


----------



## crystal443

DHEA makes the adrenal gland produce hormones if your levels are fine to start with it can raise your levels too much and you'll have problems conceiving. That's what FS told me..he did blood work before he put me on them:shrug: Just be careful and def don't take more then the 75 mg per day that's the max dose. If you google DHEA for fertility you'll get a ton of info on it:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

My actupuncture lady told me to take Royal Jelly for egg quality..I've just found it and started it today, have you tried that? Not sure how Royal Jelly works but I'm taking that with DHEA now:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

FYI Crystal... I also found out that DHEA is like a steroid...That part scared me LOL


----------



## Dawn2411

I haven't tried royal jelly. I did some research on it and one thing I read is that royal jelly can cause death and that scared me.


----------



## crystal443

LLbean said:


> FYI Crystal... I also found out that DHEA is like a steroid...That part scared me LOL

LL-I read that as well, I probably would not take it if I weren't being monitored just because it really can do more harm then good if it isn't needed. Are you still taking it or did you stop? My FS won't treat me unless I take it but to be fair I have alot more follies in a natural cycle with DHEA so it has worked for me. It just does jack all when they add stims to the mix so that needs to get sorted next:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Dawn2411 said:


> I haven't tried royal jelly. I did some research on it and one thing I read is that royal jelly can cause death and that scared me.


On the bottle it says not to take if your asthmatic or have allergies to bees, honey that sort of thing. I think that's where it can cause death which would be from allergic reaction:thumbup: If your not allergic to bees you should be fine. At least I hope so I already took them:haha::haha:


----------



## Dawn2411

Maybe I should stay away from the dhea since I don't have a problem getting pregnant, I just have a problem staying pregnant due to my age and old eggs. I just thought dhea might be worth trying to improve my egg quality but I don't want to mess up my chances of getting preggo by taking it. I wish it wasn't so hard to decide:(


----------



## LLbean

Crystal I stopped when they did the egg retrieval as they told me to


----------



## crystal443

you had great numbers which was probably why:thumbup: Liz we need to get knocked up naturally:hugs::hugs:

Dawn-its so tough to decide what is the right decision, I have heard of lots of ladies using it for egg quality..maybe do a bit of reading up about how it works and then decide what's best for you:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mandy1971

Co enzyme q 10 capsules are good for egg quality xx


----------



## Dawn2411

I think I will just stick to the coq10 for now and hope it does the trick:) I have read a lot of good stuff about DHEA but only for women doing invetro or those with low reserves. I can't find anything about women who just want to use it to improve the quality of their eggs and are not doing invetro:(


----------



## Miss_C

unless DHEA has been prescribed by a specialist for a specific reading after testing etc I would stay away from it.

for egg quality I highly highly recommend CoQ10 I firmly believe that is what made Ziggy stick this time, started with a much better egg! Remember though that what you take now will not show results in an egg for 90 days - good luck


----------



## Dawn2411

Thank you miss_c. I"m so glad to hear a success story from using coq10 and congrats on your sticky little bean. I am faithfuly taking coq10 every day and have dh taking it too. My doctor thinks it's a good thing to try so we shall see. I'm staying away from the dhea for now though.


----------

